# Coming home lights



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi

Quick question on coming home lights please. 
Basically they aren't coming on when I leave the car(they are set to come on in the MMI)
However if I move the headlight switch to on and then back to auto headlights before exiting the car they do come on. 
The leaving home lights are working fine.
Any help appreciated


----------



## Pat 36059 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, You just leave the light switch on Auto all the time. Hope this helps


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

+1


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi guys 
I am leaving the light switch on auto all the time and the coming home lights aren't working when I do this. It's only when I move the switch to headlights on and then back to auto before leaving the car that the coming home lights activate


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

For exit lights, when it's dark only, the headlights will go off and DRL's on when you turn the ignition off, and then come on again when you open the door. They're not coming on when you open the door? Do you have "Entry/exit lighting" checked in the MMI? Is it dark enough? Are your dome lights coming on when you open your door? Are your auto headlights (ambient light sensor) working normally?


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks macaddict
It is dark enough when this is happening. Headlights and DRLS are both going out when I turn the ignition off and not coming on when I open the door. Entry/exit lighting it ticked in the MMI. Dome lights are coming on when I open the door and auto headlights are working normally.
Don't think its related but I only picked up on this happening after I had difficulty with frozen windows not dropping and then staying dropped slightly and not being able to close the door fully until defrosted properly


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Weird man! We had another member here with a base TT that didn't even have auto lights equipped (https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2003723), but I don't think that's your case. You're sure they worked before? Been doing literally anything with OBD11 or VCDS? Software is pretty predictable, couldn't have just happened on its own...


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the link macaddict but as you say different to my circumstances. 
Bit of an update, I tried last night with the car parked outside my house and everything worked fine ie the coming home lights came on.
My original post referred to when I arrive at work. This is at 6.30am in the UK so it's still completely dark. There is minimal lighting in my works car park, so not sure if this has any bearing on it but I'm not parking directly near any outside lighting.
I haven't done anything with OBD11 or VCDS but was considering activating coming home/leaving home lights with OBD11 even though they are already active in the MMI. Maybe I don't need to do anything now :?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

It's probably just an outdoor light level then. Human eyes see brightness very relatively and photosensors don't. Or maybe it only enables that during certain hours.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maybe the light sensor adjustment has influence on coming/leaving home too?


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Kevin when you say "light sensor adjustment" is this something that can be adjusted?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in the MMI you can set how quick the sensor react to outdoor light variations: quick/medium/delayed (this is my personal translation from Italian, with english language set they could be different)


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

Is this regarding when the automatic headlights come on? I have the options early, normal and late.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

exactly


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Have you had a recent service?

My software was updated a few weeks ago and I've noticed that my lights don't come on when I unlock the car in the dark now even though when I checked the MMI, the option is set.

I just did it now (just before midnight) and still no lights.

I might have to take it back to Audi.


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

No recent service blackhole but I'd be interested to know if you take your car back to Audi and what they say about it.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mine started working again tonight with no changes to settings or switch positions!

Puzzling at first, but then I might have had a small brainwave -- I'd been out on a longish trip of around 20 miles today down country roads for the first time in ages (work-related, so not breaking the current rules!)

I wonder if your lights aren't coming on due to your car battery being a bit low and the car's systems preserving charge by not activating the headlights?

I'd put money on that being the case with mine - it's the only thing that changed in the last few days.

Has your car been in lockdown recently?


----------



## Outnumbered (Mar 8, 2015)

You might be on to something there Blackhole. Mine seems to be intermittent but can't pin point why they are coming on sometimes and not others. My car is driven every day so it's not been in lockdown. About a month ago when the temperature was near 0 degrees the car did turn over a few times before starting. Having said this the leaving home lights always seem to work.


----------

